# My Performance of Chopin's Nocturne Op. 27 No. 2



## LoriG

Hello,
I would like to share with everyone a recent recording I made of Chopin's beautiful Nocturne in D Flat Major. You can find the Youtube link below. Thank you and I look forward to meeting everyone on these forums.

Youtube: 




Lori


----------



## Kuntster

Good, do you accept some constructive criticism?


----------



## LoriG

Of course - please share here.


----------



## chillowack

Well done, Lori! I very much enjoyed your rendition of Chopin's beautiful piece.


----------



## Kuntster

I thought that it sounded like notes on a page. Beautiful notes on a page but just that. 
Chopin needs intensity and drive. So, my suggestion is find a tempo and stick to it. Then, create tension and release just how Chopin wrote it. For example, the first phrase ends in the sixth measure. Sing it to yourself once and then do it again until it makes coherent sense. Now try playing just the melody by itself the way you sang it. The tension is on that Anatural. This is where he changes harmony too!

Think of op. 27 as a set. 1 and 2. They are both momentum driven pieces! They are from a very dark period of Chopin's life not like a scherzo. You have to set the mood with both of these piece before the melody comes in. You don't have much time to do it, but it can be done. If you don't get that first measure right then the entire piece is ruined. 

Also, Chopin wrote in a horizontal fashion not vertical. Don't just line the rhythms between hands up, feel them as if they are moving somewhere. Lose the music and work on a few things, you'll be just fine. Well done.


----------

